# Grad Programs Recommendations



## Taurus_Gemini (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello, can anyone give me a hint as to the Top 5 film schools in NY / London? I tried Columbia for fall 2009 but it was not successful and I think I am gonna try again this year, but would be glad to hear any other alternatives (NYU is probably too competitive with only a dozen places). Thanks!


----------



## AshleyM (Aug 2, 2009)

London:  London Film School (http://www.lfs.org.uk/)

NFTS (http://www.nftsfilm-tv.ac.uk) is also excellent, but it isn't in London.

You can also do a search of these forums for more information.  I believe that these questions have come up before.


----------

